# عندي مشكلة في جهاز ultrasonic nebulizer



## علاء سعد (12 أبريل 2009)

يوجد لدي جهاز ultrasonic nebulizer لا يقوم بعملية التبخير 
احن بنعرف هذا الجهاز بأن هذا الجهاز تبخير لأمراض الربو ولاكن بعد فترة يتوقف الحهاز عن عملية nebulizer اي عملية التبخير انا يوجد لدي شك في الوحة الأكترونية الرئيسة في الجهاز 
اذا في امكان للمساعدة او يتواجد شخص لدية الخبرة في هذا الجهاز لمعرفة العطل 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أبريل 2009)

الجهاز المذكور غير عملي وعند العطل يهمل . 

وهو زهيد الثمن وينصح بأقناء اخر .

وغالبا ما يعود السبب في كثرة الاعطال هو المناشئ الغير جيدة .

البغدادي


----------



## علاء سعد (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكور ياسيد شكري بس بحب اعلق ان لو كان جهاز واحد مش مشكلة ولاكن المشكلة في اكثر من جهاز 
ومش معقول ان اهمل 6 اجهزة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 أبريل 2009)

استخدم الجهازالتقليدي الذي يعمل بواسطة محرك صغير يكون عملي وعمر اطول ونسبة التبخير افضل واكفأ .

والله المعوّض .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس فتحي صالح (18 أبريل 2009)

في معظم الحالات تكون المشكلة في الجزء المسمي بالكريستالة وهذا الجزء هو الذي يقوم بعملية التبخير لذلك تأكد من جودتها أولا ثم بعد ذلك ابحث في باقي مكونات الجهاز وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضي


----------



## ابوبكرعوض الشيخ (22 أبريل 2009)

عدم التبخير لعدة اسباب اولا مقاس المحلول غير صحيح يؤدى الى عدم التبخر ثانيا فى انواع للنبيولايزر النوع الفيهو جلبة بلاستيكية نطلعا ونبلها فى زيت اما النوع الثانى بواسطة مغنطيس وفى الحالة دى بنشد ونحل الصامولة المربوطة بالخلف.للتواصل[email protected]مهندس احمد تاج السر


----------



## فهمي محمود (28 أبريل 2009)

غير الترنسيزتور اليبيكبرالسيجنل اللكريستال انا مشفاكر رقمه بس وضعه بيكون خلف الكريستل


----------



## قانعة (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شنو هذا الجهاز اني اتحيرت ليش ما سمعت بهاي الجهاز اكو اسم علمي اليه؟
يستخدم المن؟بليز جاوبوني


----------



## مهند المهداوي (6 يونيو 2009)

قانعة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شنو هذا الجهاز اني اتحيرت ليش ما سمعت بهاي الجهاز اكو اسم علمي اليه؟
> يستخدم المن؟بليز جاوبوني


 
الاخت العزيزة قانعة ان الجهاز المذكور هو جهاز نبيولايزر ولكن مبدا عمله مختلف قليلا وهو ان عملية الترذيذ تعتمد على تذبذب السطح الملامس للسائل وهو في هذه الحالة الفنتولين والسطح المتذبذب هو كرستالة من نوع كرستالة السونكيد اما الاجهزة القديمة كانت تعتمد على مبدا المكبس الذي يضخ الهواء ثم يمر على خزان للسائل الذي يعمل بدوره على ترذيذ السائل


----------



## مهندس مفلس (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن نعرف ما هو نوع الجهاز المتعطل, لأني أعمل في شركة Drager الألمانية و نحن عندنا من هذا الجهاز, و واجهتني بعض المشاكل ولكن أغلبها كما تفضل الأخوان تكون في "الكريستال" و إلا فالتخلص من الجهاز أفضل!!!

وشكراً


----------



## ليدي لين (9 يونيو 2009)

وبالعاده يهمل وبصراحه لا يكون عملي هذا الجهاز كثيرا


----------



## mohamedeko (9 يوليو 2009)

لدية خبرة فى صيانة ultra sonic السينسور برجا الدعاء لى


----------



## mohamedeko (9 يوليو 2009)

*م محمد*

لدية خبرة فى الالترا سونيك ارسل لى بيانات الجهاز


----------



## heshamalex (11 يوليو 2009)

اوجه العناية الى ان بعض انواع الاجهزة ممكن ان يكون العطل بالكريستالة ويوجد نوع من الاجهزة يعتمد على الكريستالة وبه مروحة لدفع الهواء الى الامام ناحية الماسك الخاص بالمريض وهذه المروحة تكون اسفل الجهاز فمن الممكن ان تكون هذه المروحة معطلة غير ذلك يحب التاكد من المكونات الالكترونية للجهاز وبازن الله سيوجد حل وانا ضد موضوع اهمال الجهاز لان لكل مشكلة حل وفى النهايه دى دائرة الكترونية مثلها مثل غيرها وشكرا


----------



## جاد مخامرة (17 يوليو 2009)

اخوي الجهاز سعرو رخيص مافي حاجة توجع راسك اتوقع ما بتعدى سعروو بالسعودية 1000 ريال وهلا في احسن من التراسونيك في مايكرو بمب نيبولايز اسال عنوو وكتير رخيص


----------

